# Projector kit $25 + shipping 9/19/18



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

I received the projector a few weeks ago, and it's the viatek one I linked above. I definitely got my money's worth and then some. The scenes on the included SD card are pretty lame, and I'll be running a USB drive with AtmosFX scenes instead. 

I have a new idea for my upstairs windows, so I'm not going to use it there although it looked good in my testing. Thinking I'll do pumpkin projections instead. 

The tripod that comes with it is not great, and I'll be using a better one I already own. 

Today it's marked $39.95 but I don't know what kind of coupons are out there.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Sale is on again, use code MM8W712 to take half off Outlet stuff.


----------

